# Kelly Controller CAN



## Ultrinnan (Mar 23, 2021)

aravind_c said:


> Hey guys, I am an newbie when it comes to motor controllers. I was wondering if anyone had any luck connecting their motor controller to CAN through arduino. I'm currently in the design phase so I have yet to actual get my hands on the parts. If anyone has any advice with CAN, please let me know.
> Thanks.


Hello, any luck with your search? I plan to do the same connection, and your experience may be very helpful!


----------

